# SONY VAIO display flickering



## kzhuravl (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello,

My vaio's display started flickering couple days ago. 
Here is the video I made: 
YouTube - Sony Vaio Display problem

So, right now when I turn on computer and after couple minutes it starts flickering.

Any ideas what is wrong?

Any help is appreciated, thanks

P.S. sorry for low-quality video.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try hooking it up to a external monitor and see if the problem is replicated,try updating the video drivers,if you alter the angle of the screen does it make any difference


----------



## kzhuravl (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, 
So I tried to use external monitor. 
The monitor says "check signal cable". 
I am using my laptop without battery. 

One thing I noticed it is really hot.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you may need to use the Fn and F key the key will have a little monitor icon on it to switch the screen,also try blowing out the air vents and fan with a can of compressed air and see if that helps with the heat issue


----------



## kzhuravl (Apr 22, 2011)

Heating issue solved, but I still can't mirror display. external monitor says "check signal cable". I also used couple different cables, to make sure cable is ok.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi not sure what is going on here was the cable firmly seated and there is no damage to it or the pins


----------

